# hi!



## shiv (Jul 29, 2009)

i can't believe i've only just found this forum!

i'm siobhan (shiv for short), 21, diagnosed over 18 years ago - 2 weeks before i turned 3. living in the west midlands, working full time, living with partner and cat!

i'm so excited to be in a forum of people who will know just what i'm talking about!

*goes off to post lots*


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

shiv said:


> i can't believe i've only just found this forum!
> 
> i'm siobhan (shiv for short), 21, diagnosed over 18 years ago - 2 weeks before i turned 3. living in the west midlands, working full time, living with partner and cat!
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the forum Shiv  I'll look forward to reading all those posts !!


----------



## cjh1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi shiv, welcome to the forum! Post away!


----------



## aymes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## bev (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Shiv and welcome to the forum! Looking forward to reading your posts - you have lots of experience you can share with us all!Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 29, 2009)

SHIV! You made it, yaaaaaaaaaaaaay *big hugs* nice to see you on here, i think you'll love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2009)

hi Shiv and a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,
Feel free to ask any questions, theres always someone who can help


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> SHIV! You made it, yaaaaaaaaaaaaay *big hugs* nice to see you on here, i think you'll love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm guessing you know each other...!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Shiv...

Welcome to the forum.......Look forward to reading your posts...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Shiv, welcome to the forum, I found this website about an hour after diagnosisGreat bunch of people. 

See you around

Julie x


----------



## Mand (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome Shiv.

Mand


----------



## gewatts (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Shiv. Welcome.

My daughter was also diagnosed a few weeks before her 3rd birthday. She is 6 next week and is still very unstable. 

Hope things are OK with you.

Gabi


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 2, 2009)

HI Shiv!

Warm welcome to the forum! We cant believe you have only just found us either!!!

Now get posting, you know whats good for you....!

Nice to meet you, Im louisa

Lots of love xx


----------

